# 11/52 Challenge



## Browtine (Aug 30, 2010)

Alright folks, week 11 is upon us. Loved the entries for the last theme! I knew that would be a good one with this crowd, though. And somehow I think this week's theme will be a good one as well. 

As always, please review the rules and make your submissions in keeping with them. The two rules we seem to have the most trouble with are:

#1- Only submit one photo per thread

and

#4- The photo must have been taken within the time frame for the challenge thread it is submitted to. 

And now for this week's theme. Thanks to GA1dad for suggesting this one (and several more that I will choose from randomly throughout the rest of the challenge). 

Week 11's theme is:

AMERICANA

Not sure what Americana is? Check it out on Wikipedia below for inspiration...

Americana on Wikipedia

Now, let's see what you folks come up with this week! I can't wait!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 31, 2010)

*First thing I thought of for Americana.*

Miss Ross of the DeCanter Ross's!


----------



## Browtine (Aug 31, 2010)

Way to get it rolling, man! Nice shot.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Chris.  

Where did everybody go?


----------



## carver (Sep 2, 2010)

I like that Dennis,that is Americana! I didn't have a lot of time this week, but this caught my eye.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 2, 2010)

Good eye Jerry - don't see enough of those now-a-days!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2010)

Boy I had a hard time with this onetryin to come up with something new that would fit.

Still not sure how well this fits but.........

Wide open spaces and a pony


----------



## Browtine (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice shots, guys. Not sure what I'll shoot for this one. Looks like I'm not alone. Not many entries so far!


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 3, 2010)

great shots!

I am going to try to come up with something soon. Its not too easy to do this one in Italy... haha. The only down fall of living here so far


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah Im gonna try and come up with something this weekend myself. This ones alittle tough I think anyway.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Yeah Im gonna try and come up with something this weekend myself. This ones alittle tough I think anyway.



If you're having a hard time trying to go by the definition I posted a link to, just take a photo of ANYTHING that says "America" to you. If America stands for freedom to you, take a photo that says "freedom". And as always, the theme is simply a suggestion each week. If anyone can't come up with a photo that fits the theme, just use a "wild card" this week and take a photo of whatever you wish. I'd rather see folks do this than not participate.  

After all, the whole purpose with this challenge is to get us out and shooting. It ain't all about the theme.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2010)

*MrsUSbowhunter* said:


> great shots!
> 
> I am going to try to come up with something soon. Its not too easy to do this one in Italy... haha. The only down fall of living here so far



I can see how this one might be tough for you living elsewhere. But hey, McDonalds is pretty much an american culture icon and surely there's one somewhere around you in Italy.  A cool, or even creative photo of an Italian Mickey D's would be better than no photo at all!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 3, 2010)

I plan on getting out to shoot on Sunday. I've been so busy w/ orders this week I ain't time for anything else. 


Great photos y'all!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2010)

Crickett said:


> I plan on getting out to shoot on Sunday. I've been so busy w/ orders this week I ain't time for anything else.
> 
> 
> Great photos y'all!



Hate you're swamped Christy, but I'm glad business is good. I sold my bow last week to be able to afford to get my 2009 mount back, but I certainly kept the awesome sling you made me for it!


----------



## USbowhuntr (Sep 3, 2010)

Great shots so far. I am not going to lie the Mrs. gave me the idea for this one. No McDonalds in my area. 

Thanks
Jason


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 3, 2010)

GREAT SHOT Jason and once again THANK YOU and the Mrs for your service


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2010)

USbowhuntr said:


> Great shots so far. I am not going to lie the Mrs. gave me the idea for this one. No McDonalds in my area.
> 
> Thanks
> Jason



Awesome!!!


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 3, 2010)

That shot came out great, Jason. I like it. 

An Italian McDonalds is a great idea! I will try to go downtown to get see what I can do.


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome shot Jason,,,,,,,perfect actually.

I personally like the themes that make you "think".


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the pony shot too! When I saw it, the first thing that came to mind was the "American West". Good idea.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 3, 2010)

*Golden Burley*

American grown tobacco


----------



## Crickett (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok here's mine. I couldn't wait til Sunday & I have to admit that USbowhuntr kinda gave me the idea for this one.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 3, 2010)

well, i have racked my brain this week too !!! this is a tribute to the workin' man and the industry that makes America great. i shot this on the way into the plant this week. it was a beautiful sunrise and i really did not want to go to work. i sure am thankful for my job though !!!


----------



## GA1dad (Sep 3, 2010)

While it may have been influenced by Scottish and Irish tunes, there ain't much more American than Bluegrass Music!! Additionally, the mandolin is a true american classic. It's a Gibson A-jr from the late teens, early twenties. Stumbled across it in the early 90's at a pawn shop in Denver. Bought it with the original hard case for $340. Now their selling for around $2000. I'm just holding on to it until my son matures enough to appreciate it.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 3, 2010)

FERAL ONE said:


> well, i have racked my brain this week too !!! this is a tribute to the workin' man and the industry that makes America great. i shot this on the way into the plant this week. it was a beautiful sunrise and i really did not want to go to work. i sure am thankful for my job though !!!



Awesome! F-1



Slingblade said:


> View attachment 554225




Sweet! Was that taken @ Daytona Beach?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 3, 2010)

Slingblade said:


> Sorry, yep taken at Rossmeyer's in Daytona.



Thought that looked familiar. I hadn't been there since Bike Week '06.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 3, 2010)

Slingblade said:


> Grabbed this pic at Bruce Rossmeyer's in Daytona this past summer.
> 
> View attachment 554225



Nice pic, but the rules require that the photos submitted to the challenge be taken during the week of the thread it is submitted to. Please remove it and post a shot taken during the time frame of the challenge thread. 

I hate to start doing this, but I just can't get everyone to review and follow the rules... and there has to be a line somewhere or else it's just another thread.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Nice pic, but the rules require that the photos submitted to the challenge be taken during the week of the thread it is submitted to. Please remove it and post a shot taken during the time frame of the challenge thread.
> 
> I hate to start doing this, but I just can't get everyone to review and follow the rules... and there has to be a line somewhere or else it's just another thread.




Hey Chris I checked the EXIF data & that photo was taken on 9/03/10.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 4, 2010)

GA1dad said:


> While it may have been influenced by Scottish and Irish tunes, there ain't much more American than Bluegrass Music!! Additionally, the mandolin is a true american classic. It's a Gibson A-jr from the late teens, early twenties. Stumbled across it in the early 90's at a pawn shop in Denver. Bought it with the original hard case for $340. Now their selling for around $2000. I'm just holding on to it until my son matures enough to appreciate it.


 

GA1 that is one COOL pic and a really nice find 

Even though Browtine has throwed out a tuff CHALLENGE this week you folks are comin up with some GREAT stuff Can't wait to see what the rest can find


----------



## Browtine (Sep 4, 2010)

Crickett said:


> Hey Chris I checked the EXIF data & that photo was taken on 9/03/10.



That's the "modified" date from when it was saved in PS this time for posting. The original date was in June this year... and he stated in his post that it was created "last summer". Here's the screen grab from CS5 viewing file info. Original creation date outlined in red.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 4, 2010)

Browtine said:


> That's the "modified" date from when it was saved in PS this time for posting. The original date was in June this year... and he stated in his post that it was created "last summer". Here's the screen grab from CS5 viewing file info. Original creation date outlined in red.



My bad! Sorry about that!


----------



## kc6bsm (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike is alot better at this than I am. I decided to just take a picture of our yard flag.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 4, 2010)

kc6bsm said:


> Mike is alot better at this than I am. I decided to just take a picture of our yard flag.



And a beautiful shot it is!  Can't get more "Americana" than that!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 4, 2010)

Crickett said:


> My bad! Sorry about that!



No harm, no foul.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 4, 2010)

kc6bsm said:


> Mike is alot better at this than I am. I decided to just take a picture of our yard flag.



Nice!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2010)

Well after trying to figure this one out..I decided to snap a pic of my mounts in my workout room today. To me america is freedom to do alot of things..that includes taking some pretty whitetails.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 4, 2010)

The moderators have been asked by Browtine to enforce the rules that were established for the challenge.  This means if we come across a photo that wasn't taken during the challenge period, it will be removed.  This is not something that either Browtine or we want to do, but the idea of the challenge is to get folks out taking photos.  
Working within the challenge theme makes each of us think about the photos we take and try to find something that fits within the theme.  It "challenges" us to take on an assignment and complete it within a specified time frame.  This is very different from just going out and taking photos of things we find or which interest us and makes us better photographers if we accept the challenge, but we have to remember part of the challenge is time.  So please be sure that you meet the time requirements.  If your the theme sparks your interest and you have a photo but it wasn't taken during the challenge period, we welcome you to share your photo, just not in the challenge thread.  
Thanks all who have shared their photos and keep up the good work. Now get out and shoot something.  (Yeah I know, I'm one to talk.)

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (Sep 4, 2010)

Hoss said:


> The moderators have been asked by Browtine to enforce the rules that were established for the challenge.  This means if we come across a photo that wasn't taken during the challenge period, it will be removed.  This is not something that either Browtine or we want to do, but the idea of the challenge is to get folks out taking photos.
> Working within the challenge theme makes each of us think about the photos we take and try to find something that fits within the theme.  It "challenges" us to take on an assignment and complete it within a specified time frame.  This is very different from just going out and taking photos of things we find or which interest us and makes us better photographers if we accept the challenge, but we have to remember part of the challenge is time.  So please be sure that you meet the time requirements.  If your the theme sparks your interest and you have a photo but it wasn't taken during the challenge period, we welcome you to share your photo, just not in the challenge thread.
> Thanks all who have shared their photos and keep up the good work. Now get out and shoot something.  (Yeah I know, I'm one to talk.)
> 
> Hoss



Thanks Hoss.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 4, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well after trying to figure this one out..I decided to snap a pic of my mounts in my workout room today. To me america is freedom to do alot of things..that includes taking some pretty whitetails.



Nice mounts! And let's enjoy those freedoms while we still have them. There are too many politicians that would take our freedoms to hunt away if they could...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2010)

Browtine said:


> Nice mounts! And let's enjoy those freedoms while we still have them. There are too many politicians that would take our freedoms to hunt away if they could...



Agree 100%


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 5, 2010)

So I didn't make it to the Italian McDonalds, sorry but here is my pic for this Challenge


----------



## Browtine (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice shot! 



*MrsUSbowhunter* said:


> So I didn't make it to the Italian McDonalds, sorry but here is my pic for this Challenge


----------



## carver (Sep 5, 2010)

Great shots everyone!


----------



## Browtine (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, here's mine. I wanted to get out and about and find something else, but time is running out. This is part of a picture frame slash key hanger that's hanging in my kitchen. Being classic folk type art based on the flag it fits the Americana theme, but I wanted to do better... wanted a bit more creativity. In this case I added a bit of creativity in my processing of the shot. 

Oh well, better than missing a week.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2010)

*MrsUSbowhunter* said:


> So I didn't make it to the Italian McDonalds, sorry but here is my pic for this Challenge


 

Did ya get dizzy lookin up Sarah? 


J/K that's a GREAT shot


----------



## carver (Sep 6, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Did ya get dizzy lookin up Sarah?
> 
> 
> J/K that's a GREAT shot



I wonder If she got funny looks from the Italians laying under that American flag


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's mine...thanks for the suggestion to play along.

Star Spangled Banner


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2010)

dwhee87 said:


> Here's mine...thanks for the suggestion to play along.
> 
> Star Spangled Banner


 
  Glad ya decided to play along on the CHALLENGE and that is a GREAT SHOT


----------



## Browtine (Sep 6, 2010)

Good to see another participant and more entries. Week 11 is just about done. Man, this thing is going by in a hurry!


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2010)

Cool shot dwhee87!  Very fitting!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 6, 2010)

*Missed the challenge*

A piece of my Americana art work


----------



## Browtine (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like the challenge thread got closed a little early tonight. Maybe Hoss can move this one to that thread. Nice work!


----------



## carver (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks cool Lee


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 6, 2010)

Really a NEAT piece of work Lee


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------



## *MrsUSbowhunter* (Sep 7, 2010)

very awesome. I love it.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 7, 2010)

Yep, I was a bit early last evening locking this one.  Sorry Lee.  I've got you in it now.


----------

